# Special Needs Cats Needing Homes



## CassandraN (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi everyone, whilst contacting cat charities I've come across several special needs/disabled cats that are desperate for homes and I hope it's ok if I post about 3 of them here as these poor little things need forever homes urgently!

My boyfriend and I are aiming to offer a home to a special cat but unfortunately our circumstances aren't quite right for these three or we'd have them all!

UPDATE: Faric is no longer in need of a new home! Excellent news!
_________________________________________________________________________________

And now for Bob and Tiger, brothers who need to be homed as a pair:









Two beautiful cats are in need of a loving home and have been waiting for a year!

Bob and Tiger were rescued by Catwel - Cardiff Cat Charity last year. Tiger is able-bodied but poor little Bob is missing his tail and has an ulcerated eye. He needs eye cream but the charity is willing to pay for this simple treatment for as long as it takes to get better!

These brothers must be adopted together and go to a nice, quiet home, they've lived in a pen for a year and will need to be house-cats.

If you or anyone you know could offer these lovely kitties a home please contact Catwel - Cardiff Cat Charity
http://www.catwel-cardiff.blogspot.com/


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Where in the UK is Faric please?


----------



## CassandraN (Aug 1, 2016)

moggie14 said:


> Where in the UK is Faric please?


I'm not sure sorry, the post was distributed UK-wide. The organisation re-homes animals all over the UK and have various collection points. It's probably best to contact them directly, they're really friendly! I've been in contact with them and they're happy to answer all my questions


----------



## CassandraN (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm very happy to say Faric has a home! I'm so happy about this 

Poor little Bob and Tiger are still looking though so please spread the word if you can! Bob's eye condition is not difficult to manage and will get better with time, plus the charity will continue to pay for the treatment until he's all better.


----------

